# Spring loaded kicker moter braket?



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Would one of these offer any performance benefits onabout a 15'jon boat? I'm thinking with the adjustable heightcontrol and the motors set back distance from thetransom, there will be less drag from the lower unit.Also, Im wondering If it will offer more clearance from the bottomwhile floundering. 

I have one rated to 20hp I never got around to usingas an emergencykicker for the 19 capeand I amnow wondering ifit can be put touseona small economy inshore rig?


----------

